# .DRV FILES??



## jbomx (Feb 2, 1999)

okay. what is a .drv file? driver file i would assume.. now.. how do i open it to find out what driver it is ? how do i find out if its bad and how do i correct it? thanx j-bo


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

You are correct a .DRV is a driver file, which is a Dynamic Link Library. They can be 16bit or 32bit and perform a function. For example, VGA.drv is a display driver which displays SuperVGA graphics to your monitor.

You can view them using QuickView or check the version number by right clicking one in Windows Explorer and select Properties.

You cannot manually check them. If you are running Windows 98 you can run SFC (system file checker).

Are you having a problem, or just wondering what they were? Dan-O


----------



## jbomx (Feb 2, 1999)

DAN-O..man.. i am glad you got this, you have helped me zillions of times.. yes.. i am having problem with the opengl thing..see the post i made titled win98opengl and what is a .drv file.... my computer froze up trying to use the opengl mode on my games, which in turn i rebooted and scan disk ran and there were 4096 bytes or whatever and i saved it in an undo file and i tried to open it with wordpad to see what it was.. of course it was "jibberish". All I could see is that it was a .drv file.. yes. i have the latest drivers you can get for the vid card, and installed directx7.. i am contemplating doing what that other guy said to do as far as removing the "old" drivers. does this sound the right thing to do?? i dont have Geoforce, which is what he is referencing. i have tnt2 32mb card.. thanx for your help ..j-bo


----------



## jbomx (Feb 2, 1999)

DAN-O ????? please respond .. still having problems with this ..thanx


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

See the note below from www.opengl.org/About/FAQs.html#windows.

I would download and install the drivers from Microsoft, see link below.

I personally don't do a lot of gaming, so I have no first hand experience with your problem.

Good luck. Dan-O 

Windows 95 OpenGL 1.1 for Windows 95/98
OpenGL 1.1 has also been released for Windows 95. The new version includes performance-critical features for handling textures and encapsulating vertex data. The software rendering pipeline has been tuned to provide a 2x - 4x performance improvement for typical applications as compared with OpenGL 1.0 for Windows 95. OpenGL for Windows 95/98 continues to support the ICD driver model for high-end and professional class 3D hardware accelerators.

OpenGL 1.1 for Windows 95 is included in the Windows 95 OSR 2 release and in Windows 98. The libraries are also available as the self-extracting archive file on the Microsoft ftp site at ftp://ftp.microsoft.com/softlib/mslfiles/opengl95.exe


----------

